# U$1000 budget for Canon camera + lens + acessories.



## stark13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,
I'm going ot New York in the next 2 weeks and I plan to purchase my 1st DSLR there.
*I have a U$1000 budget. I want to buy only Canon products.*

I made some research and I think I'll buy:

Canon t3 + kit lens (U$499)
Canon 50mm f/1.4  (U$369)
And then one or two SD cards and a case.

What do you think? Does anyone have another suggestion?

Thank You in advance


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't buy the T3.  It is already kind of dated.

I would look at a 60D or maybe 7D if the budget allows.


----------



## stark13 (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think they'll fit my budget. I think I'll just buy the t3i body (579) and the Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (399).
any thoughts on that?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 23, 2012)

How long are you going for? Why not just rent bad arse gear for the time being?


----------



## pixilstudio (Jul 23, 2012)

for get all that go hit up craig's list get something used great deals on great cameras out there


----------



## BXPhoto (Jul 24, 2012)

What Pixkilstudio said, hit up craigslist while your out there. But if you want new hit up Adorama or BH Photo and just buy a t2i/t3i with a kit lensm 50mm f/1.8 and a 430ex. The T2i, T3i and T4i all share the same sensor. The t4i is essentially a 60d with a rebel body and viewfinder (smaller), but also has touch screen. They also all share the same sensor as the 60d and 7D. For a first DSLR stick with rebels and an affordable prime lens. Then later add the affordable 55-250mm.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 24, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> I wouldn't buy the T3.  It is already kind of dated.
> 
> I would look at a 60D or maybe 7D if the budget allows.



IIRC, the T3 was actually released after the 60D and 7D. 

I however, have held a T3 and would not suggest the camera to anyone. I would go T2i, T3i, or even a 50D (assuming the 60D is out of reach). The 50mm f/1.4 is an outstanding lens. Don't settle for the 50mm f/1.8. 

Good luck, and have fun in NY, OP.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 24, 2012)

Look for a good used body, something *better* than the T3i, on Craigslist. Then, look for deals online for that lens. You'll save a lot of money, get a more advanced camera, and will probably avoid that almost 9% NYC sales tax.


----------



## stark13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone, that has helped me a lot! I'll just look at craigslist then


----------



## Jiffer (Jul 26, 2012)

Only buy a t3i if your starting out with photography and don't listen to people that advise you to buy a 7d or something pro if your just using the camera to go on a trip. T3i is a good camera and it's not dated it's the same thing as the t4i


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 26, 2012)

If you are taking pictures and not doing video I would look into a canon 60D. 

Tuner he 50mm f/1.4 is an awesome lens. I have one and enjoy shooting with it a lot. Pictures are also really sharp with it.

Also go on eBay and look for stuff. You can get used equipment that is just like buying it brand new. And save some money that way. 

I see that 28-135 lens on there all the time looking like they are brand new and go for under 250. Just a thought.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 26, 2012)

Why can't you buy a T2i and Sigma 17-70?

-Ken Turner


----------

